# Shot placement and broadhead selection



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey guys this will be my first year turkey hunting and I will be using a bow. Where on the bird do you place the shot? Probably a dumb question but if I do call one in I want to make sure I put the best shot I can on him. Also, are there specific broadheads I need to get for turkey or will the broadheads I use for deer hunting work? I have already read a lot of the threads on here and picked up some good info. Thanks guys


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's a good placement chart:

http://www.braggingpost.com/turkey/turkey_placement.htm

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archery-4/ ... ams-85425/


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey thanks a lot, those were very helpful links. Kinda looks to me like you aim for their center of mass.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

jonnyr7 said:


> Hey thanks a lot, those were very helpful links. Kinda looks to me like you aim for their center of mass.


My first time too, biggest thing I've heard is wait till they're facing away and fire right up their rear end.

Your deer broadhead should be more than fine as well.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok cool. I use Rage broadheads so I think I will stick with those. I am excited. Coyote hunting is done till next year and I think this turkey hunting will help bridge the gap until deer hunting. I just can't believe that no matter what kind of hunting you do, it seems like you always get nickel and dimed and before you know it you have dumped hundreds of dollars on decoys, calls, ammo, arrows..........or whatever.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

jonnyr7 said:


> Ok cool. I use Rage broadheads so I think I will stick with those. I am excited. Coyote hunting is done till next year and I think this turkey hunting will help bridge the gap until deer hunting. I just can't believe that no matter what kind of hunting you do, it seems like you always get nickel and dimed and before you know it you have dumped hundreds of dollars on decoys, calls, ammo, arrows..........or whatever.


No kidding on the $$$'s...My 1st year hunting turkeys too. I'm going to use my Rage heads as well. I've heard both good and bad about them, but I think shot placement is more than anything. Good Luck!


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

Shot placement is extremely important. They are extremely tough to track if they run or fly off. A big thing is you either want to hit the spine if you shoot from the front or back and hit the wing bone if you shoot from the side. Even if you hit vitals they can still fly off if you don't hit one of these. I have three types of broadheads in my quiver at all times. A Magnus Bullhead headcutter for close non windy shots, Montec fixed blades for a little longer non windy shots and Rage for windy days. The beauty of the Rage is the large cut and great flight. The downfall is the tendency to open up. You have to constantly check to ensure the blades are locked and I have still heard of them opening up. I think if you talk to anyone that has shot them a fair amount they will have a story about them opening up in flight and taking off. They are also built cheap and are pretty much wrecked on impact. I have even broke them in my block target. I haven't found an alternative I like better to switch to. I'm not a fan of mechanicals, but you can't beat the tighter patterns and large cut.


----------

